# Mobile updates from the field



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This site has been enabled with multiple ways to make updates from the field or your tree stand:

1. On any smart phone browse directly to http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/ Your device will be detected as a mobile device and the forums will be resized and use low bandwidth accordingly. Use the same username/password that you normally use.

2. We also support the Tapatalk app on these forums. You can get this app in the app store for Apple devices (you do have to pay them a small fee if you want to post), or for Black Berry and Android devices you can download the app free here: http://www.tapatalk.com/mobile.php. Once you get the app on your mobile device just search for our forum by name. We strongly recommend this app. Not only is it optimized for the device, but you can also upload pictures directly to a post from your phone! 


http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39793#ixzz10Yx7kM00​


----------



## benikids (Nov 26, 2010)

11111111111111


----------



## benikids (Nov 26, 2010)

99999999999999999999


----------

